# Wang ZhiZhi a Clipper?



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

What do you guys think about that? It sounds interesting.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't see it happening. Everybody knows that Mark Cuban will match any offer for the dude. The only way the Clips can get him is via a sign-and-trade. And the only guys that L.A. would be willing to give up for Wang are Keyon Dooling and Sean Rooks. All of these dudes are off limits: Michael Olowokandi, Elton Brand, Lamar Odom, Andre Miller, Quentin Richardson, Corey Maggette, Melvin Ely, Chris Wilcox, Marko Jaric. I can't imagine that L.A. would surrender a future 1st round pick for Wang, either. NOR do I imagine that Cuban is interested in acquiring Eric Piatkowski.

What do you think? If you were Mark Cuban, would you trade Wang Zhi Zhi for Sean Rooks? Probably not. Would you trade Wang Zhi Zhi for Keyon Dooling? Now THAT is a POSSIBILITY, since there is no room in the inn at PG for Dooling (due to the presence of Miller and Jaric). And, if the Mavs choose to trade Van Exel, they are left with Avery Johnson as their backup PG, which isn't going to work.

Wang Zhi Zhi for Keyon Dooling, then? What do you fellers think?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> What do you guys think about that? It sounds interesting.


Do you have any links/sites to provide.
My Opinion - The Clippers don't need him. 
I just don't see Wang fitting in their style of Offense.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> What do you guys think about that? It sounds interesting.


It'd be nice for the Clippers, but like robyg pointed out, how would they get him?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Its being rumored on espn/nba that the clips are interested. 

Im a big fan of Keyon Dooling and I think he is worth more than a draft pick. I would agree with some when they say that the clips don't need another pick, they need to build around what they already have. As for Dooling I just hope he'll be back to 100% soon he is such a talent as I have argued on other threads.

Zhi Zhi could work well in the west to draw out shaq like Sabonis did, this would allow the slahers Corey, Q, Dre etc. to reach the hoop, and allow Brand to post without help from the 5. Also it gives Odom more room as well. 

Maybe free up dollars dumping Rooks and Pike (that is sad) and trading the pick for Zhi Zhi and not resigning Kandi. Then you could move Jaric to SG where he has the size and shot to play.

I dont thik the clips need another pick. They will need a center.
What do you guys think?


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

COOL!!!! IDEA!!!!

It would add more versatility to the Clips. Give them a back up C, and give them a spark off the bench, since he can shoot 3s.

It would be a good pick up for the clips, but i don't see it happening.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> COOL!!!! IDEA!!!!
> 
> It would add more versatility to the Clips. Give them a back up C, and give them a spark off the bench, since he can shoot 3s.
> ...



Wang would be a huge liability on Deffense though.
The Clippers are focused in improving their overall D this year


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

But i think he would be a huge improvement over Sean Rooks


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

True he may be a defensive liability but Kandi is no Ben Wallace, marco and corey are good defenders, they would probably bring in a backup for wang who could play d. There are alot more centers who can play good d than there are that can score


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think one problem with this whole Wang/Yao ming deal is the CBA chinese association believes that the NBA works somehow as a single entity therefore until Wang clears his situation Ming will be held back from the Rockets,I smell a rat in Cuban possibly messing up this Wang deal to screw the rockets with Yao, he doesn't want anymore stiff competition with the Rockets in his on division.


----------



## stagsoccer (Jul 28, 2002)

They have a backup center in Ely....


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

wang=bye bye kandiman

and ely is not a legit NBA center, he's more of a perfectly sized nba pf


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

We'll have to wait and see how Ely performs at center this year, you never know his athleticism might allow him to beat up on some of the slower big guys, and hopefully he does play great D. I would prefer him to play PF but what happens to Wiilcox then? Wilcox should be backing up Brand, and if Ely can't play effectively at center he should be dealt. This is assuming Wilcox is more talented, which is still left to be seen.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Why the hell didn't Donald put this $6M away and just come up with an extra $10M for Brand or Kandi or both.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

He had to pay Kandi something to play this year. With no legit backup, ya couldn't just dump Kandi, I think the Clips are praying Kandi plays great and makes some kind of sacrafice and stay with them. If you heard his comments last night to reporters at the opening of camp you would know the chances he resigns are very slim.. 
Also this Wang issue is fairly new from what I understand, and any offer can be matched by Cuban. I just read somewhere that Cuban might be making a big deal about Wang to upset China so that they will keep Ming from reporting to camp... Pretty funny huh :laugh:


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

The Clippers have signed Wang Zhi Zhi to a 3 year $6 mil offer sheet. In other words, Wang Zhi Zhi will be a Maverick after all, because there is NO WAY that Mark Cuban isn't going to match that measly offer. He may not be a Maverick come January or February, but for now, Wang is a Mav.


----------

